# More Physics Humor



## AirMarionette (Mar 13, 2010)

CHECK OUT THE ASS ON THAT TACHYON.
(Digs hole, digs hole)


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

Just because it's appropriate to PerC.


----------



## Proteus (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## Seducer of the Homeless (Jun 14, 2009)

god, i have a science exam Monday, and i do not get any of these (well, i know Schrodinger's cat, but that's all)

i have no hope in this exam.....i _kinda _got kicked out of the class a couple of months ago....:blushed:.....

damnit


----------



## RedPanda (Jun 16, 2010)

(An oldie but a goodie...)

Two atoms were walking down the street. One atom blinked and stopped, looking perplexed for a moment. His friend the other atom stopped and asked, "something wrong?'
"I think I lost an electron," said the bemused atom.
"Are you sure?"
"Yes, I'm positive."


----------



## RhoAlphaNuAlpha (May 23, 2010)

That first comic was amazing! Thank you


----------

